# What to do with a Yarn Gift from a smoker???. :( :(



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.

Any Ideas? (Oh yes. It is dead winter here and freezing cold outside) We are talking about 30 skiens of yarn. HELP!

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a look at the labels and see if the yarn is washable, if so, then wash and dry it. Eucalyptus oil wash is good. Nothing worse than the smell of cig. smoke.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

You could try using the woolite dry cleaning sheets if it's not washable and put it in the dryer with the sheet, they work really good. I used one on a wool rug that was horribly dirty and smelly, not cig smoke though. 
Good luck, hope you can get it out.


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

Before I tried to do anything with it I would set it outside in the cold weather. My daughter (who lives with me) is a smoker, but only smokes outside and I have often put her coat or other things outside that smelled of smoke because I didn't want them in the house. (She doesn't smoke inside but that doesn't keep the smell from coming in.) After a few hours I don't detect the smell at all. It may take a bit longer for yarn if the smell has permeated deep, but it may fade enough for you to make something for her if that is what you are going to do with it. It seems that the smell fades quicker with cold weather than it does with heat.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

put it in a mesh bag and hang it out in that cold fresh air for a week or so, if it still smells, give it back to them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would sure try airing it out in the cold. If you could run a rope through each skein so that you could also spray with some Fabreeze, it might help even more. If it is washable, that should do it but it is a lot of work to prepare the skeins for washing and then drip dry... When you have 30 skeins. I would break the task down and do 5 at a time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Airing it the best answer, and this time of year means you aren't risking a moth invasion. Outside or in a garage, but not in direct sunlight. 

I learned this trick from reading about hunters and their traps. According to my reading, they would hang the traps outdoors to loose all trace of human scent. I've no idea if that's true or not, but every time I've had something stinky to de-stink, it has worked. Worst item was a large plastic mug my mom gave me ... after leaving promotional car 'fresheners' sitting in it for a few years! Pine scent + hot coffee ... AWFUL! But I wanted to use the mug, just because it came from my mom. So I tied it to the clothesline for a few months, and another few months. Eventually, it was scent-free.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Spritz it with white vinegar and hang it outside. I use white vinegar to de-odorize everything.


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Spritz it with white vinegar and hang it outside. I use white vinegar to de-odorize everything.


I would definitely try the vinegar before the Febreeze simply because it is a natural substance.

I use white vinegar in my laundry in place of a softener. The clothes always come out fresh and just as soft as when I used fabric softener. It's funny how they don't smell like vinegar. The only problem is that it doesn't cut static electricity from the clothes. :-(


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

EweWho said:


> Before I tried to do anything with it I would set it outside in the cold weather. My daughter (who lives with me) is a smoker, but only smokes outside and I have often put her coat or other things outside that smelled of smoke because I didn't want them in the house. (She doesn't smoke inside but that doesn't keep the smell from coming in.) After a few hours I don't detect the smell at all. It may take a bit longer for yarn if the smell has permeated deep, but it may fade enough for you to make something for her if that is what you are going to do with it. It seems that the smell fades quicker with cold weather than it does with heat.


My ex MIL smoked and I could always tell as the mailman was bringing a box it was from her. I left things ouside for as long as it took to get rid of the smell. Cold weather does seem to work better. I'd also try fabreeze spray. What a shame, not only to damage good wool but also their lungs!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with the hang it outside in the cold! It might take a while, but the smell will go away eventually. If the yarn is in skeins, you can turn them inside out to get the air to the inside. If it is in a ball, I would make a skein out of the yarn and hang it.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the hint . Would you please tell me how you use the vinegar? Do you spray it on the clothes before they go in the dryer with the load or do you wet a cloth with it and put that in the dryer with the clothes? Thanks
Kathy in Virginia


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've found that if you put the yarn (in a delicate items bag) in your dryer on 'no heat' with a softener sheet and run it for about 10 minutes--I can get rid of cat dander--this may work for smoke order. I'd throw the bag the yarn came in iaway.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Just my two cents... I would put the yarn into a new bag and mix dryer sheets in with the yarn and leave it for a few days. If there is still a bit of a smell left, I would repeat the process. 

You have many good suggestions. Please let us know which one you try and if it works.

Blessings


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

We can get a produst here in the supermarket in Australia called Nil-Odor. It is in a very small bottle and you use only a few drops. It worked on carpet that had water spilt on it and was really smelly. Just don't put too much and if possible avoid direct contact with the yarn, I would probably put it on some cotton balls in a bag with the wool. Good Luck and a Happy New Year.


----------



## texfeline (Apr 23, 2011)

I also got a donation of yarn from a smoker.....I ended up spreading the skeins in my garage flor ......sprayed Febreze and let the yarn sit for a month.....smell was gone....good luck!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How about being honest. Tell them the yarn stinks like smoke and you cannot use it. Might make them realize what they smell like. 
Oh dear, sorry cannot do that. Very early in the morning. Brain is still in sleep mode.
I have often read to put the yarn in the freezer to remove smells. If your outdoors is cold enough, that would be the perfect place to put it. jinx


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

EweWho said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spritz it with white vinegar and hang it outside. I use white vinegar to de-odorize everything.
> ...


That's a great tip-i am extremely allergic to fabric softeners. They make my eyes swell shut. I used to be able to use downy, but they made it more smelly and now i can't use it. Do you add the vinegar to rise cycle??if yes, how much?


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

EweWho said:


> Before I tried to do anything with it I would set it outside in the cold weather. My daughter (who lives with me) is a smoker, but only smokes outside and I have often put her coat or other things outside that smelled of smoke because I didn't want them in the house. (She doesn't smoke inside but that doesn't keep the smell from coming in.) After a few hours I don't detect the smell at all. It may take a bit longer for yarn if the smell has permeated deep, but it may fade enough for you to make something for her if that is what you are going to do with it. It seems that the smell fades quicker with cold weather than it does with heat.


i've hung clothing on the line for a few hours after visiting friends who smoke and i don't have to wash them to get the stink out, so i would definitely try that first.

if it doesn't work i would wash in a eucalyptus wash if it's wool (well, any fibre, really), squeeze the excess water out, roll it up in a large towel and then hang somewhere warm. small lots is also a good idea.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I do not envy you! I hate smoking but let me tell you..my 89 year old mother still smokes a pack a day. Good thing she lives alone and when I visit her it is not pleasant only because of the smell of her smoking. What can one do? Nothing, take the yarn outside to air it and oops! the stuff froze!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I do not envy you! I hate smoking but let me tell you..my 89 year old mother still smokes a pack a day. Good thing she lives alone and when I visit her it is not pleasant only because of the smell of her smoking. What can one do? Nothing, take the yarn outside to air it and oops! the stuff froze!


as long as you don't try to bend it while it's frozen it should defrost, shouldn't it?


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Why can't you just simply return the yarn and say you are sorry, but you cannot knit with the yarn as you are allergic to cigarette smoke/smell? I can't be around the smell either as I get toxic bronchitis. Save your lungs.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

try a product called fresh wave(at bed bath and beyond and some ace hardwares) its awesome for a lot of stuff.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I use baking soda . Put the yarn in a plastic bag with an open box of baking soda. Change boxes every few days until the Odor is gone. 
Don't waste the used baking soda thou. Use it to sweeten your drains. 
Pour a cup in each sink or tub drain,followed by some white vinegar. Let it sit for a little while then pour a kettle of hot water down the drain.
I use those damp rid buckets to get rid of smells too, they soak it right up.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

EweWho said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spritz it with white vinegar and hang it outside. I use white vinegar to de-odorize everything.
> ...


:thumbup: I use white vinegar for too many things to mention, never thought of using in the wash. Will be doing just that after I finish my morning coffee and my treat of the day my morning KP indulgence . :lol:


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have found a recipe for chemical-free fabric softener on the web site eHow.com

It calls for water, baking soda, vinegar and essential oil (optional)

If you can't find it on the web site, let me know and I will send it to you!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Lots of good ideas. Hope there is an answer to the vinegar/laundry questions!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

I too use vinegar in place of fabric softner. If your machine has an automatic dispenser, fill it with 1/2 - 1 cup of vinegar depending on load size. And your laundry won't smell vinegary when done.

Also, I have a lot of calcium in my water. So when running the dishwasher, I'll add 1/2 cup or so during one of the early wash or rinse cycles.



procrastin8or said:


> Lots of good ideas. Hope there is an answer to the vinegar/laundry questions!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like MTNKNITER'S response. I just thought that if the yarn froze then you could throw it away! Allergies are the best answer.


victa said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I do not envy you! I hate smoking but let me tell you..my 89 year old mother still smokes a pack a day. Good thing she lives alone and when I visit her it is not pleasant only because of the smell of her smoking. What can one do? Nothing, take the yarn outside to air it and oops! the stuff froze!
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like your answer to this dilema.


MTNKnitter said:


> Why can't you just simply return the yarn and say you are sorry, but you cannot knit with the yarn as you are allergic to cigarette smoke/smell? I can't be around the smell either as I get toxic bronchitis. Save your lungs.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Since there is such quanity of yarn, you might check with your dry cleaner.
When I had a kitchen fire years ago, every piece of clothing went to a dry cleaner that used a ozone chamber to remove the smoke smell. Worked great!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I got some yarn with the same issue. Outside airing works well...just be sure to loosen the skein so all parts of the skein are exposed to the air. I removed the wrapper and rewound in to balls after airing. Good luck


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Give it back to her and tell her that you really can't stand the smell of the smoke and if she can either get you some new yarn or get the smoke smell out of that yarn you would be happy too.


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

one of the best ways, would be to place the yarn on a wired tray, and fill a bowl with steaming water mixed with vinegar. This is a natural deoderisor The smell of vinegar will go from the wool, and then i would put the yarn into a net bag and hang it out on the washing line for a day or so. Fresh air works a treat.

Hope this helps


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

My mom can't be around any smoke smell . She is allergic to the nicotine. It triggers ulcerative colitis, among other things. She actually gets a coating on her tongue and is sick for days.
Smokers don't smell it,but a reformed smoker I've found is very sensitive to that smell.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting story: Years ago I visited my uncle for a weekend. He was a cigar smoker and always had one (in the house) after dinner. I did not smoke. When I went to bed I put on my pajamas, which were in my suitcase upstairs. Next morning I got dressed, had breakfast, and we went home. When I opened my suitcase to unpack, the stink of cigar rose up. Apparently my body had absorbed the cigar smell from sitting in the same room, transferred to the nightwear, and stunk up everything in the suitcase. YUK. That's how you can emanate the odor from your body.Even if you don't smoke.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't read all the posts, but I know Fabreze will work. It took the skunk smell off of my Sister-in-laws dogs. If it will do that, it should take the cigarette smell out of the yarn. What I would do is to put it in a paper bag of something like that that will let the yarn breathe and let the Fabreze dry.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone a while back suggested for "de-scenting" yarn that you put it in a black trash bag with crumpled up newspaper for a couple of weeks. I am trying that with the re-cycled silk I got for Christmas which smells "funky" to me. (I am told that is natural for silk as it comes from, technically, silk-worm "excrement") It has been there about a week, and I opened the bag yesterday and sniffed. I smelled nothing, so I pulled out one of the hanks and smelled it, and it still has the "funky" smell, but not as strong. So maybe it will work. And if it works on that, I'd guess it will work on anything.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I would sure try airing it out in the cold. If you could run a rope through each skein so that you could also spray with some Fabreeze, it might help even more. If it is washable, that should do it but it is a lot of work to prepare the skeins for washing and then drip dry... When you have 30 skeins. I would break the task down and do 5 at a time.


IMHO, Fabreeze just adds another scent on top of the smoke smell....

You may have to pull the skeins into hanks so the yarn is loose and the yarn inside the skeins can air out. Putting outside in the fresh air - mesh bags to keep birds and squirrels out - should have alot. If it is raining, I would leave it out but if that worries you, put it into large plastic bags with dryer sheets.

A vinegar soak could help too as vinegar pulls smoke smells out of fabric.

Don't be too hard on your friends nasty habit. They don't realize how bad it smells and how it penetrates everything.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Unless you offered to knit something for someone, you have every right to say no. People who don't knit have no idea how many hours it takes to make almost anything. 30 skeins sounds like a huge project! 
That aside, I have gotten terrible smells out of skeins of yarn by washing in shampoo and conditioner and hanging outside on a clothesline to air for days. 
Good luck!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Would tomato juice work? I understand it takes skunk odor off dogs.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I remember when we had a fire in our restaurant. We brought in bags of charcoal.... This help get the smokey smell out. It is sure worth a try. Keep the charcoal from touching the yarn, but put them both in a closed container.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PLEASE put it in a bag with some charcoal. Be sure to use the regular brickettes not the ones with lighter fluid added to make them self lighting. If you can, break the brickettes up a little bit, they will absorb the odor better. Leave the yarn in with the charcoal for a few days and the smell WILL BE GONE! I've used this method on a car that had milk leak on the carpet in Feb. and still smelled horribly after a good cleaning, to a refrigerator that accidentally got turned off with food in it in a camper. The milk odor never came back even in August. In the camper, it took 3 big bags of charcoal and almost a month, but the smell went away and never came back. 

Please don't use the "chemical" sparys like febreeze or anything else. They will only mask the smell, not remove it. Take an old butter dish or cool whip container and put a few holes in the lid and put the charcoal in that before putting it in the bag with the yarn.

Tami


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

tielma said:


> Interesting story: Years ago I visited my uncle for a weekend. He was a cigar smoker and always had one (in the house) after dinner. I did not smoke. When I went to bed I put on my pajamas, which were in my suitcase upstairs. Next morning I got dressed, had breakfast, and we went home. When I opened my suitcase to unpack, the stink of cigar rose up. Apparently my body had absorbed the cigar smell from sitting in the same room, transferred to the nightwear, and stunk up everything in the suitcase. YUK. That's how you can emanate the odor from your body.Even if you don't smoke.


We go to the casinos in Reno, Nevada about twice a year and everything we take has to be washed before I let it back into the house. Then I put my open suitcase in the garage to air out for several days. The smoke smell can penetrate everything - including the clothes we don't wear. Even though we get the No Smoking rooms (they are actually on a separate floor) the drawers and wardrobes often have the smoke smell - guess it comes up on the clothes others have stored there.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I use 1 cup of vinegar for a large load. I put it in for the last rinse cycle. I use it on all things I make with yarn.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I would sure try airing it out in the cold. If you could run a rope through each skein so that you could also spray with some Fabreeze, it might help even more. If it is washable, that should do it but it is a lot of work to prepare the skeins for washing and then drip dry... When you have 30 skeins. I would break the task down and do 5 at a time.
> ...


Also, dryer fabric softener sheets will keep the mice out. We have a car that has to go into storage in the winter and after some unfortunate experiences we now stuff dryer sheets in every place mice could get in, like under the hood, in the tailpipe, ets. Now DH uses them for his summer tools like lawn mowers, leaf blower, etc. as well.


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

I put about a cup of vinegar in with the rinse cycle; then just put the laundry in the dryer as it comes out. I use vinegar for just about everything - 1/2 vinegar, 1/2 water solution in a spray bottle, disinfects and cleans countertops, great glass cleaner, you can use it on just about anything and once it dries, there's no vinegar smell !


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> Lots of good ideas. Hope there is an answer to the vinegar/laundry questions!


I add white vinegar to the fill line of my washer's fabric softener dispenser. If your machine doesn't have a fabric softener dispenser, just add about 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup to the rinse cycle, depending on the size of the load.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not politely decline? Friends surely know your issues @smoke.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not politely decline? Friends surely know your issues @smoke.

pzoe


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

First try to spray it with Febreze (or something like it) and put it outside.
You may also put it into ziplock bags and put it into the freezer. That often solves the problem.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I would not use vinegar or Fabreze or any chemical on expensive yarn. At the most I'd put the yarn in a sealed bag with a cotton ball with a 5drop of lavender oil on it. Let it sit for 5 to 7 days. No chemicals please!

pzoe


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

You stated that the friend wants you to knit something for them. I would not go to all the trouble the de-stink the yarn to do them a favor. I would be honest and tell them why you can not use the yarn and then offer shop with them to get non-smoke infested yarn to knit them something.
I once acceptesd a 13 gallon bag of yarn on the promise to do charity knitting. I spent so much time airing, washing, rewinding that I had no time to do the knitting! The yarn was re-donatied to another knitting charity.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

I use the white vinegar in the rinse cycle especially on some of my white items that I cannot use fabric softener on. Works great. It cuts the soapy residue we sometimes get if we use too much soap, which I have been guilty of doing. The white vinegar spray and hanging outside should take care of the smell. Darn it when we have family, and friends that fight this nasty habit!


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with the outside treatment. Open up the skeins and drape them over a clothing dryer rack and leave it outside the cold air over night. You will be amazed! We used to belong to a club where everyone smoked and I had to take a shower when we came home because my hair smelled so bad, I couldn't go to sleep. Our clothes I hung outside overnight and they were perfect the next AM!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I have received yarn as a gift from a smoker...wool roving also. I put it in a laundry basket and put it outside..and yes it was cold here also...even better. Its fine now.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Spray it with fabreeze works with my pets so should work with that smell....this way you wont have to wash it....


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Smokers have no idea how much their clothing stinks. I smoked for many years and would be offended if someone told me my clothing smelled. Then I quit smoking and omg what a rude awakening I found myself in. My son smokes outside but his clothing stinks with cig smoke.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
> Thanks
> Judy


I put it in the bleach tray. Just up to the line..at least mine has a line. Doesn't take very much. As far as the yarn.. either spritz it thoroughly. Or soak it. Wont hurt the yarn. I also use it to 'set' colors so they don't bleed when doing the wash. I prewash all my fabrics with vinegar in the bleach tray. And I clean my counters and floors with a diluted vinegar solution.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I once had the unfortunate task of trying to get the stench from a tuna canning/packing plant out of a parka. The only thing that worked for me was baking soda BUT out of the box.

I bought boxes and boxes of baking soda and emptied them into a garbage bag, threw the parka in, sealed it and gave it a good shake a few times a day. Every week or so, I'd take the parka out, shake the baking soda out of it, and start the process all over again!!! New bag, new baking soda, etc.

The good news is, it worked! The stench was gone and there was no chemical scent.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

deshka said:


> put it in a mesh bag and hang it out in that cold fresh air for a week or so, if it still smells, give it back to them.


You got my vote!!

As for the smoking daughter, I would set her outside and tell her to find her own place or quit smoking--the most dangerous self-indulgence there is. I lost two, no make that three, oh no four aunts and a friend, oh oh just remembered another, from this really awful habit. They leave their children, husbands, relatives and friends early in life when they are still young and sorely missed.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I too would like to know how you use the vinegar in the laundry. I don't like the softener sheets for the dryer so don't use anything. I use diluted white vinegar on countertops and to spray the cat when she jumps on the table!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I once had the unfortunate task of trying to get the stench from a tuna canning/packing plant out of a parka. The only thing that worked for me was baking soda BUT out of the box.
> 
> I bought boxes and boxes of baking soda and emptied them into a garbage bag, threw the parka in, sealed it and gave it a good shake a few times a day. Every week or so, I'd take the parka out, shake the baking soda out of it, and start the process all over again!!! New bag, new baking soda, etc.
> 
> The good news is, it worked! The stench was gone and there was no chemical scent.


Going through mothers things from the farm I found a lovely but really old Persian lamb trim from a coat that had been stored in a moldy damp place. So I went on line and a suggestion that stood out was to use fresh coffee beans in the same method as your baking soda. I have not yet tried it but it would counteract the smell quite well--don't know how long the coffee smell would remain but after airing I would say not long.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I too would like to know how you use the vinegar in the laundry. I don't like the softener sheets for the dryer so don't use anything. I use diluted white vinegar on countertops and to spray the cat when she jumps on the table!!


One of the best kept secrets, at least by the chemical companies, is that 1/2 C. vinegar in your final rinse, I use those plastic balls, removes detergent scum that can cause your skin to itch, leaves your clothes clean and soft without any added scent. I use vinegar rinse (vinegar mixed with water) on my hair about once a month to remove all residue of gels, sprays, etc. that stick to your hair and give you that bad-hair-day look.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

msusanc said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Goes to prove that animals are smart they know enough to stay away from poisons--and we use this on our clothes.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Second hand smoke has been found to be worse than directly smoking. Tell the lady to freshen her own yarn or you will charge her extra. Smokers can't smell their own cigarette smoke because the smoke has deadened their "smell buds". You'll be doing extra work and posing a huge risk to your health if you take on this project on your own. Have her do it. Explain nicely how smoke permeates everything and leaves a nicotine stain on products that is very difficult to get out. She should understand. 

The yarn may need to be dry cleaned professionally to get rid of the whole smell. Frebreze is only a temporary solution. It doesn't get rid of everything forever. It will come back, especially if the yarn has sat in her house for a long time.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Why not politely decline? Friends surely know your issues @smoke.
> 
> pzoe


Yes, a good solution--but we don't know these people and they could be really caring folks with sincerity--thinking they are doing something great in making the yarn available. I would weight the situation perhaps in their favor and try to take care of the smoky yarn first. A little effort is not wasted but a refusal can leave scars.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Someone a while back suggested for "de-scenting" yarn that you put it in a black trash bag with crumpled up newspaper for a couple of weeks. I am trying that with the re-cycled silk I got for Christmas which smells "funky" to me. (I am told that is natural for silk as it comes from, technically, silk-worm "excrement") It has been there about a week, and I opened the bag yesterday and sniffed. I smelled nothing, so I pulled out one of the hanks and smelled it, and it still has the "funky" smell, but not as strong. So maybe it will work. And if it works on that, I'd guess it will work on anything.


That is indeed the smell of natural silk. Back in the 80's when I wore business suites and dresses I really liked silk and could walk into women's clothing and smell my way to the silk. Not really a bad smell but it does go away after a while and after dry cleaning but not entirely.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell them as simply as you told us and give the yarn back. Smokers are not universally unapproachable.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitly hang it outside under a covered space like a porch. My mother knitted beautiful sweaters for me but she smoked and I have always been highly allergic to cigarrette smoke. I always had to air the sewaters out for a week or so before I could dare wear them.
If they yarn still has a slight smell afetr airing try febreeze. 
I recently knit an cowl for my daughter out of 100% alpaca (Baby Alpaca Grande), rinsed it in SOAK and laid on a towel to block. It smelled like a wet dog! And I am an expert on wet dog smells.
It was two days before Christmas - I paniced- but I had some febreeze for pet smells aroung. Sprayed liberally and the cowl ended up swelling so great that my daughter keeps asking for the secret!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Jessica,

I read your post about a coffee mug. You can remove the smell from plastics with a baking soda soak. 

knittykitty


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

EweWho said:


> Before I tried to do anything with it I would set it outside in the cold weather. My daughter (who lives with me) is a smoker, but only smokes outside and I have often put her coat or other things outside that smelled of smoke because I didn't want them in the house. (She doesn't smoke inside but that doesn't keep the smell from coming in.) After a few hours I don't detect the smell at all. It may take a bit longer for yarn if the smell has permeated deep, but it may fade enough for you to make something for her if that is what you are going to do with it. It seems that the smell fades quicker with cold weather than it does with heat.


I don't smoke but before the smoking ban in public places I would often come home stinking of smoke. I too, would hang my things outside. It works best on a cold windy day. If that doesn't work try washing it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> Hi Jessica,
> 
> I read your post about a coffee mug. You can remove the smell from plastics with a baking soda soak.
> 
> knittykitty


Thanks, but that was a few decades ago - before public access to the Internet. Reusable, plastic coffee cups were still a novelty back then. That cup is long gone, though it did yeoman service holding my coffee to keep me awake on night shift for years and years.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

dont laugh but the freezzing thing really works.There was a guy on the news who wore a pair of denim jeans for a YEAR without washing them to get that perfect personal worn look(YUCK) and he said when they started to get smelly he would put them in the freezer for a couple of days. If you put the yarn in the freezer put it in a trash bag and tie it really tight with a dryer sheet. I would leave it for a week.Just a footnote I used to smoke 20 yaers ago so I am very sensitive to the stink.When I picked up my granddoughter who was 6 mos old from a family run daycare 8 years ago she reeked of ciggarette smoke I freaked as the home was to be nonsmoking!!the woman in charge denied that anyone smoked (bullSh494) I satyed home the next few days to find a new caregiver and she was fired.ps I also let every other parent that there was smoking somewhere around the kids.Apparently she was spritzing the kis with a vinegar solution before they went hyome to help coverup the smell.!!!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Ladies, I have enjoyed this forum for quite a long time, however, today I am saying good-bye.

I find it so very sad that women who have been so kind and compassionate are so very tasteless as to have posted and sent some of the comments I have read this morning.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > I once had the unfortunate task of trying to get the stench from a tuna canning/packing plant out of a parka. The only thing that worked for me was baking soda BUT out of the box.
> ...


----------



## knitting lady (Feb 19, 2011)

The best thing that I have found to take out the awful smell is to but it in a tight container and put a small open dish of rugular unused coffee grounds in and close it tight and leave it over night and the next day the smell will be gone. This only take a day and no messing with the yarn, have the container big enough so the yarn isn't squeezed in tight, leave it in the skein, but loose in the container.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke so I'd have to give it back and explain why, I hope though that you manage to get rid of the smell though


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Just to put my 2cents in here - if you want to get rid of static electricity from the dryer, crumble up a large sheet of alum foil and put it in with the wet clothes. The tumbling action will make the foil into a pretty tight ball so you may have to put another one in down the road - I've had as many as 3 alum balls in the dryer at the same time.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Note to carlaallaire who wants to quit this site because of insensitive posts???? Say what? Did I miss something?


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


 A friend used to bar-tend on weekends and as soon as he returned home he would hang his sweaters outside (winter) to remove the smoke smell. And as it has been mentioned, white vinegar. this is taken from a book on vinegar uses. "Create steam with 1/2 pint white vinegar and a bath of hot water, and hang the clothes above the steam. Leave them in the bathroom overnight." I would first hang the yarn in a vented bag outside in the cold for several days and see if that results in a cure.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I use vinegar in the section you would normally put softener. Same amount.


----------



## dylla (Sep 8, 2011)

Put the yarn (if it's not wool) in a laundry bag and wash it in the machine.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have had the same problem. Yarn that has been donated to make prayer shawls at our church often come from being stored in smoke or damp areas. I take a plastic laundry basket and loosely place skeins in it and leave it outside during daylight hours. If the smell remains or returns I repeat the process. I have also found placing cedar blocks or chips {sold in housewares} in plastic bags or bins and storing the yarn works well after the initial airing. A lady in our condo complex gets hamster bedding and puts it in nylon socks and hangs it anywhere that has the potential for musty, animal, or smoke odors. This also keeps the bugs away and provides a non over powering perfume smell on top of the odor you are trying to get rid of. Bag of hamster chips {cedar} is under $5.00 and you get enough to share. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I like your answer to this dilema.
> 
> 
> MTNKnitter said:
> ...


I totally agree with you. I would not try to clean the yarn, if you ruin it they will hold you responsible. Give it back saying you're allergic and if they want you to knit something, they need to have the yarn cleaned. It's not your responsibility. Trust me on this, been there done that!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Second hand smoke has been found to be worse than directly smoking. Tell the lady to freshen her own yarn or you will charge her extra. Smokers can't smell their own cigarette smoke because the smoke has deadened their "smell buds". You'll be doing extra work and posing a huge risk to your health if you take on this project on your own. Have her do it. Explain nicely how smoke permeates everything and leaves a nicotine stain on products that is very difficult to get out. She should understand.
> 
> The yarn may need to be dry cleaned professionally to get rid of the whole smell. Frebreze is only a temporary solution. It doesn't get rid of everything forever. It will come back, especially if the yarn has sat in her house for a long time.


Stands and applauds. You are so so so right! *s*


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I too am interested in the vinegar in the laundry and whether you just add it straight or do you mix it and how much?


jmai5421 said:


> I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
> Thanks
> Judy


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Put the yarn in a covered container (like a plastic storage container) with newspaper. Might have to leave it for awhile, but it will take the smoke smell out of the yarn. I alternate layers of skeins of yarn with layers of newspaper. LOTS of newspaper.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


In a word... Fabreeze.

Give each skeen a heavy spraying. Let it dry. Smell is gone.

Been there. Friend gave me 6 skeens of CASHMERE!!! I am NOT throwing away cashmere just cuz it smells.... =D

Dani


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

jinx said:


> How about being honest. Tell them the yarn stinks like smoke and you cannot use it. Might make them realize what they smell like.
> Oh dear, sorry cannot do that. Very early in the morning. Brain is still in sleep mode.
> I have often read to put the yarn in the freezer to remove smells. If your outdoors is cold enough, that would be the perfect place to put it. jinx


I was going to suggest the freezer because if I have any containers that have an odour to them, I always stick them in the freezer for a few days and the smell magically goes but don't know if it would work with yarn, besides you wouldn't want the freezer to get contaminated either.
Leanna x


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Ladies, I have enjoyed this forum for quite a long time, however, today I am saying good-bye.
> 
> I find it so very sad that women who have been so kind and compassionate are so very tasteless as to have posted and sent some of the comments I have read this morning.


I hope you are not referencing the smoking issue. I am a past 2 pack a day smoker. I can no longer tolerate the smell. A smoker cannot smell the stink. Been there, done that. Period.
Also, my daughter has had 2 open heart surgeries. You don't smoke on her property. You don't like it, leave. Her heart is more important than your sensitivity to criticism.
I wish I had thought of the solution of giving back the yarn. IMO, it's the best solution, including my own. Don't even deal with it.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have found that Fabreze only masks the smell and have not had good luck with that. I still swear by the newspaper.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

a tip for pantyhose before wearing is to wet them, squeeze excess moisture out, then freeze for a day. it strengthens the fibres and they last longer. i would think that thawed out yarn would be still be good.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I like your answer to this dilema.
> 
> 
> MTNKnitter said:
> ...


sorry, i don't agree with this answer. this woman has been kind enough to give you what you describe as a beautiful yarn and giving it back in that way would hurt her feelings. if you have to you can tell you had a hard time getting rid of the smell, but i would do that (get rid of smell) before saying anything. it can be done, but i wouldn't spray it with any chemicals at all. Sun and fresh air are natural airfresheners.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Just pour the vinegar in the fabric softner container in your washer. I use about a cup. No need to dilute and no the laundry does not smell like vinegar. Lots of good ideas on this topic today. Thanks to all who offered help. Some I hadn't thought of.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
> Thanks
> Judy


Hi Judy, just use the same amount as you would of liquid fabric softener. You can also put 1/2 cup into your wash cycle without your washing detergent if things are really pongy. Joy


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Ladies, I have enjoyed this forum for quite a long time, however, today I am saying good-bye.
> 
> I find it so very sad that women who have been so kind and compassionate are so very tasteless as to have posted and sent some of the comments I have read this morning.


obviously, it is too late for Carlaallaire to read this, but i think it's sad that someone would take the comments on this forum so much to heart that they would stop using it. we should all be adult enough that we take notice of the advice that suits and can be willing to not worry about what we don't agree with.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


Someone gave me stinky yarn too so what I did was put it in a pillow case with 2-3 dryer sheets. I ran it through the dryer on perm press then on air dry. Couldnt smell the cig. smoke after that...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


You can also try putting it in a plastic bag with a few charcoal briquettes (put them in wrapped in tissue paper) for several days, or with a fabric sachet of activated charcoal (in the aquarium supplies at your local department store). Both with draw out odors. Febreeze and airing will help, but the best solution would be to tie the skeins in quarters with cotton string, wash it in warm water with some wool wash and a bit of white vinegar. Put it into a lingerie bag and toss it in the final spin cycle of the washer for a couple of minutes and hang it to dry.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Kudos to your comment on second hand smoke .... if you want to read how dangerous "THIRD HAND" smoke is google Bloomberg Business week Feb 09 2010. Scared me, and no one in our families "ever" smoked. Also,none of my friends smoke. 
My suggestion would give it back and let the owner clean it.
I personally woiuld not handel the yarn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I like MTNKNITER'S response. I just thought that if the yarn froze then you could throw it away! Allergies are the best answer.
> 
> 
> victa said:
> ...


Freezing won't hurt yarn. In fact, many spinners will put suspect fleeces in the freezer to eliminate moth eggs, and freezing yarns which halo (angora, mohair types) will allow them to be frogged easier.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tielma said:


> Would tomato juice work? I understand it takes skunk odor off dogs.


No, and it doesn't work on skunky dogs, either. If you want something to deskunk a dog that DOES work, PM me.


----------



## irishwolfie58 (Jan 2, 2012)

My girlfriend smokes, and it gives me migraines, so when i come home, sometimes i have to air out my clothes & things before i can even launder them. i hang them outside in the summer, spritzed with 5 to 1 parts white vinegar. in the winter, (and what i would do if i were you), i do the same, but use these meshy string tie top bags of gentle fabric laundry bags, & just air in the dryer. OR my snuggle "blue sparkle" fabric sheets...they are the greatest smell in the world. 
good luck. no one understands how bad it smells. 
~b.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I always dilute the white wine vinegar by about 50%. I use it a lot since I have dogs and itis the best. wouldn't use it full strength on anything that's important to me


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
> ...


Another new thing to learn in "New Zealand Speak". what is pongy. Is it like US grungy??

I do the vinegar rinse in laundry and dish washer.


----------



## irishwolfie58 (Jan 2, 2012)

oops, 5 parts white vinegar, 1 part water, lol...


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Haha, pongy = smelly. If something smells really bad, we say it pongs! Is that the same as US grungy?

:?: :roll:
Oh yeah, I'm a 'reformed' smoker too, 10 years smokefree, woohoo! Both my kids smoke tho, I guess I have to take some responsiblity for that (but not all) and yes, they do 'pong'....


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Pongy = smelly/stinky etc. Anything that smells yuk! :roll:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wash it, nothing else works.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

joyjoyw said:
 

> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in the white vinegar in the laundry. How much and how-just in the washing cycle or in the bleach tray so it is added later. My husband smokes outside in the attached garage. He doesn't understand that he stinks and his clothes worse. I wash his things separately. The vinegar idea sounds great.
> ...


Thanks
I am going to try that.
Judy


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Spritz it with white vinegar and hang it outside. I use white vinegar to de-odorize everything.


Yes, I do that also... hubby smokes and smells like an ash tray! Yuck! I hate the way he smells... spritz everything and
either hang it outside or wisk it into the dryer on air...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I will say again to use the charcoal in a tightly closed plastic bag for a couple of day. It WILL work.

Grungy in US terms = dirty

I sometimes use a Downey fabric softener ball that you throw in the wash filled with vinegar instead of Downey. The only problem I have found with it is that my DH sweats terribly and it seems to react with the vinegar.

Carlaallaire, I'm sorry you found something offensive in this thread to make you leave. The only thing I can think of is that you are a smoker and didn't like the comments made about that. I'm sorry. My DH smoked for the first 20 years of our marriage. Even he can not stand the smell of cigarette smoke now. And it caused me respritory problems, as in asthma now, and bronchitis 3-4 times a year when he was smoking. Even with that said, I still saw nothing for anyone to take offense with in previous posts. Hope you don't really let this keep you away. I'm sorry for you if you do.

Tami


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

wagski1 said:


> I always dilute the white wine vinegar by about 50%. I use it a lot since I have dogs and itis the best. wouldn't use it full strength on anything that's important to me


I agree, dilute it for cleaning.. I just pour it 100% full strength in the fabric softener dispenser for doing the wash.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Baking Soda will absorb odors in the frig, so maybe a open box or two placed in with the yarn in a plastic sack for awhile would be worth a try.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Some friends of ours quit smoking, but their truck still smelled like an ashtray. They sprayed Fabreze all over the inside, rolled up the windows and closed the doors. It was amazing. I couldn't detect any smoke odor and I'm a non-smoker who can usually smell even a trace of cigarette smoke. You could try dumping the yarn into another bag and spraying it. It would be worth a try. You've received many good suggestions above. Hope one works. Good luck. I understand how offensive that odor is. If you decide to wash the yarn, check out the color of the water!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

yankeecatlady said:


> I use 1 cup of vinegar for a large load. I put it in for the last rinse cycle. I use it on all things I make with yarn.


I also take a spray bottle, fill 1/4 way w/vinegar and fill to top with water, easy to refill and inexpensive. I spray inside of shoes lightly to deoderize, sweaters I've worn already before wearing them again, chair/couch cushions, and bedspread before I vaccum them...Works well on mirrors, use a microfiber cloth.
Can also rinse hair w/ very weak mixture of vinegar & water
to get rid of soap/product build up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've used vinegar on a lot of things, works miracles on mildewed stuff, but never thought of using it for wool, good idea. The baking soda is good too, I use that on my carpets just to deodorize them as I have dogs and I don't like the doggy smell it gets. I've used charcoal for a few things also, but hadn't thought of using it on yarn, I think I'll save these ideas in case I ever (hopefully I won't) need to get rid of stinky smells in yarn or fabric.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Baking soda in wash water takes out odors also they sell something called Mean Green at the dollar stores here that will even totally eliminate pet odors. Also good for stinky baby and toddler clothes. It works every time for me. Baking soda even took out cat odors out of clothes for me. Some people use borax but I never have. :thumbup: :roll: :lol: A vinegar rinse on quilting material (cotton) will help set the colors so they don't run or fade as bad. I would be careful using vinegar unless diluted.   :thumbup:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Another new thing to learn in "New Zealand Speak". what is pongy. Is it like US grungy??

I do the vinegar rinse in laundry and dish washer.[/quote]

Haha, pongy = smelly. If something smells really bad, we say it pongs! Is that the same as US grungy?

:?: :roll:
Oh yeah, I'm a 'reformed' smoker too, 10 years smokefree, woohoo! Both my kids smoke tho, I guess I have to take some responsiblity for that (but not all) and yes, they do 'pong'....[/quote]

Thank you - maybe grungy is close, only dirty too instead of just stinky. More like gym sneakers that have been sitting in the locker all summer because somebody forgot to take them home. PeeU!! And I'm a reformed smoker too -- almost 26 years. Quit on Feb 16th, 1986 at 10:30 in the morning. Best thing I ever did for myself. And, yes, three out of five of my kids are smokers.

I have nothing but the greatest of respect for anyone who quits. It's the worst dependency there is. At least if you're an alcoholic and get the urge, you can call someone to come over and drink with you (little humor there, very little).

Thanks again for the translation - don't you just love us interpreting for each other.

Rita


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Airing the yarn outside in the cold is a great idea! I've put yarn in the freezer to get rid of odors and it worked! Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Another new thing to learn in "New Zealand Speak". what is pongy. Is it like US grungy??
> 
> I do the vinegar rinse in laundry and dish washer.


Haha, pongy = smelly. If something smells really bad, we say it pongs! Is that the same as US grungy?

:?: :roll:
Oh yeah, I'm a 'reformed' smoker too, 10 years smokefree, woohoo! Both my kids smoke tho, I guess I have to take some responsiblity for that (but not all) and yes, they do 'pong'....[/quote]

Thank you - maybe grungy is close, only dirty too instead of just stinky. More like gym sneakers that have been sitting in the locker all summer because somebody forgot to take them home. PeeU!! And I'm a reformed smoker too -- almost 26 years. Quit on Feb 16th, 1986 at 10:30 in the morning. Best thing I ever did for myself. And, yes, three out of five of my kids are smokers.

I have nothing but the greatest of respect for anyone who quits. It's the worst dependency there is. At least if you're an alcoholic and get the urge, you can call someone to come over and drink with you (little humor there, very little).

Thanks again for the translation - don't you just love us interpreting for each other.

Rita[/quote]
My boys spent their childhood telling me off for smoking. I remember telling them that if they started smoking after the hard time they were giving me, I would kick their butts. Well that hasn't happened, they're too big and I can't lift my foot that high any more without risking a nasty accident....LOL!!! 
The translations are quite fun, it's like a world tour without leaving your chair. 
grungy= boys locker room....(or bedroom, haha!) 
Vinegar and water makes a great 'spritz' for anything that needs a freshen, even a spray into the dreaded gym shoes makes a difference, as does leaving a pile of baking soda in each shoe overnight. :lol: I tell mine when they come over not to worry about taking their shoes off at the door.....just quietly, I'd rather have a few bootmarks on the carpet than spend their whole visit gagging on sock stench!!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to hear that it's dead of winter where you live + freezing cold. I once bought some yarn on E-Bay long ago when they didn't list information such as: "comes from a house of heavy smokers". So.....I took the smelly yarn and hung it outside on my patio for about 4 weeks until the smell was gone. I just used hangers and looped 2 skeins per hanger. Maybe it will work faster for you because you probably live in a colder place that I do. Good luck!



doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> tielma said:
> 
> 
> > Would tomato juice work? I understand it takes skunk odor off dogs.
> ...


give it back to the ppl you got it from? lol


----------



## texas44 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used the dryer sheets in a plastic bag for the musty odor of basement storage or mildew. I would try that first, then the outdoors trick, followed by the dryer on fluff air only. Sadly, the smokers are unaware of the reeking smell of tobacco.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

tyratim said:


> Just my two cents... I would put the yarn into a new bag and mix dryer sheets in with the yarn and leave it for a few days. If there is still a bit of a smell left, I would repeat the process.
> 
> You have many good suggestions. Please let us know which one you try and if it works.
> 
> Blessings


This has always worked for me. I often have to change the bag and dryer sheet two or three times, but it has worked. Leave each treatment 4 or 5 days. Can't put them outside because I live in a housing development.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Note to carlaallaire who wants to quit this site because of insensitive posts???? Say what? Did I miss something?


I was curious about that too. Of course if she meant what she said, she won't be reading this. If she is still reading, let us know what's annoyed you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Some friends of ours quit smoking, but their truck still smelled like an ashtray. They sprayed Fabreze all over the inside, rolled up the windows and closed the doors. It was amazing. I couldn't detect any smoke odor and I'm a non-smoker who can usually smell even a trace of cigarette smoke. You could try dumping the yarn into another bag and spraying it. It would be worth a try. You've received many good suggestions above. Hope one works. Good luck. I understand how offensive that odor is. If you decide to wash the yarn, check out the color of the water!


My hubby smokes in his truck. Then he expects me to go in the truck to the cabin. He can't smell it, but doesn't understand that I can. The idea of Febreze and then close up the truck sounds like a plan. Thank you
Judy


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I had been a smoker for many years as a matter of fact, our son has developed asthma throughout those years, and now I finally have quit. Others don't realize how hard it is to quit, but it is the best thing I have ever done for myself!
So sorry that Carlaallaire decided to take offense at the things written here, but maybe she doesn't understand how offensive cig smoke is to someone who doesn't smoke. I never did until when I had been done with it for a month or so, I went to see my SIL for the day and had to take a shower as soon as I could. After smoking so long myself I was totally amazed at how offensive it truly is.

I like the idea of washing the yarn in a vinegar solution then hanging it outside in the cold air.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Spritz with white vinegar and place in dryer on no heat setting, or put in a mesh laundry bag and place outdoors I have jars with vinegar throughout my house in the winter to keep a fresh scent. We have a wood burning fireplace that we use constantly in winter. The vinegar removes all odors without masking them with floral fake scents found in commercial products. Vinegar is cheap and has a multitude of uses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Judy, find an old plastic container with a lid. Poke holes in the lid, then put some charcoal in the container. Put the container under the seat in the truck. Change it every couple of weeks. It will make the trip to the cabin much more enjoyable! It won't eliminate it completely, as your DH will continue to smoke in the truck, but will help considerably. The trick is to keep changing it. When I had the milk leak on the carpet of my car in Feb 2003, I got out the carpet cleaner and scrubbed it good. Within a couple of days, even in the cold, you could smell spoiled milk. I put a dish of charcoal in the car as described above. Within a week the smell was gone never to return. My car is always in the garage, not sitting out in the weather, but that summer my GS was born 4 hours away. I spent the month before his birth with my DD at her apartment. Even sitting out in the hot sun in June/July, the smell didn't come back. And I only left the charcoal in the car until the smell was gone, not forever. Charcoal works!

Tami


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm just wondering,,, doesn't the vinegar leave a mark? I know it is not bleach,,, but if used as a hair rinse and you go out in the sun, your hair will lighten... it is a mild acid.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Judy, find an old plastic container with a lid. Poke holes in the lid, then put some charcoal in the container. Put the container under the seat in the truck. Change it every couple of weeks. It will make the trip to the cabin much more enjoyable! It won't eliminate it completely, as your DH will continue to smoke in the truck, but will help considerably. The trick is to keep changing it. When I had the milk leak on the carpet of my car in Feb 2003, I got out the carpet cleaner and scrubbed it good. Within a couple of days, even in the cold, you could smell spoiled milk. I put a dish of charcoal in the car as described above. Within a week the smell was gone never to return. My car is always in the garage, not sitting out in the weather, but that summer my GS was born 4 hours away. I spent the month before his birth with my DD at her apartment. Even sitting out in the hot sun in June/July, the smell didn't come back. And I only left the charcoal in the car until the smell was gone, not forever. Charcoal works!
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami
I will try that. At least he doesn't smoke while I am in the car, just when he is alone. I will probably put one under both our seats.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great idea Judy! It truly will help. Just keep changing it every week/2 weeks. DS thought he was going to be sneaky when he first started smoking by doing this in our truck. Problem was he didn't keep it changed! Of course we knew what he was doing, even tho he blamed it on friends riding with him!Once I started changing it regularly, it helped lots. At least I could ride in it without an asthma attack. You could still smell it a little, but wasn't bad.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I truly don't understand how you can wash the yarn in skeins without ruining it...that's a mystery to me.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I truly don't understand how you can wash the yarn in skeins without ruining it...that's a mystery to me.


I think you can wash it carefully by hand.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what all the controversy is about concerning the yarn. If you are upset with the smell, return the yarn with a "thank you, but I don't have the time". If you don't want to return it, then deal with the smell. I mean, geez, this post has been going on for days and days.

I hope I'm not coming across mean, but I have found some offensive remarks made regarding the problem with the yarn. Kindly return the yarn and let's move on.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I have found that Fabreze only masks the smell and have not had good luck with that. I still swear by the newspaper.


I'm with you on that Marilyn. I bought Fabreze, used it once, couldn't throw it out fast enough. I once bought a dress on ebay that stunk with the perfumy smell of Fabreze and I could still smell the smoke beneath it. I emailed the seller who profusely apologized and explained it was a consignment for a friend and refunded fully--I threw the dress out.

The only "cover-up" that I tried on leather purses was something you buy at the auto supply store. It is an aerosol can that is used in taking out the smoky smell left after the car interior is cleaned--it does work and does not leave a scent. It works something like those insect bombs you use to get rid of those pesky invaders. You spray the air in the car interior using the whole can. Close it for 24 hours, then wind the windows down to air. For a purse I would find a lidded container spray a wash cloth, put inside the purse, spray a towel and wrap the around, leave in the lidded container for 2 days, smell is gone. Never tried it with yarn but may work--but don't spray directly on it.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I'm just wondering,,, doesn't the vinegar leave a mark? I know it is not bleach,,, but if used as a hair rinse and you go out in the sun, your hair will lighten... it is a mild acid.


you don't use it neat, you put a teaspoon or two in a jug of water and pour it over.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

Lori1551 said:


> I'm just wondering,,, doesn't the vinegar leave a mark? I know it is not bleach,,, but if used as a hair rinse and you go out in the sun, your hair will lighten... it is a mild acid.


you don't use it neat, you put a teaspoon or two in a jug of water and pour it over.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I truly don't understand how you can wash the yarn in skeins without ruining it...that's a mystery to me.


I suggest getting a niddy noddy and winding the yarn into hanks and then washing it.. There's instructions on tying the yarn so that it does not come unwound on any spinning page.. I would explain but I'm so tired right now that I would not make any sense..

A skein or a ball would be wound too tight, I would think.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I'm not sure what all the controversy is about concerning the yarn. If you are upset with the smell, return the yarn with a "thank you, but I don't have the time". If you don't want to return it, then deal with the smell. I mean, geez, this post has been going on for days and days.
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across mean, but I have found some offensive remarks made regarding the problem with the yarn. Kindly return the yarn and let's move on.


It's not the fault with the original poster that the thread has gone on for days. Obviously people have lots of tips and want to put them across. If a post gets lots of attention it means it's an interesting post.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Marilyn803 said:
> 
> 
> > I truly don't understand how you can wash the yarn in skeins without ruining it...that's a mystery to me.
> ...


i had to laugh. talk about speaking different languages! i've never heard of a niddy noddy before!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

victa said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn803 said:
> ...


Here's a video showing how to use one.. and describes what it does.. Knitpicks has them for sale pretty cheap or easy to make out of PVC pipe. http://www.ovguide.com/video/nvt-using-a-niddy-noddy-922ca39ce10036ba0e116df28e6b055f

After winding it and removing from the niddy noddy: 
My suggestion for washing. Soak for about an hour in the sink or a bin with diluted vinegar water and tiny bit of gentle soap (use a gentle shampoo if you don't have a wool wash) so that the vinegar water gets to all the surfaces of the yarn. Gently, gently remove from water without letting the yarn stretch.. lay in a big towel, roll up the towel with the yarn inside and walk on the towel to get as much moisture out of the yarn, then hang to dry in the shower on a clothes hanger. This will also help the yarn be 'straight' and not kinked, like if you reclaimed the yarn from a thrift store sweater!

Any questions.. just ask!!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you glacy1. that answered all my questions for sure. never seen one. we don't have them here, that i know of anyway.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Since this niddy nobby came up, I've seen it in catelogs! So it has been there all along.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I'm not sure what all the controversy is about concerning the yarn. If you are upset with the smell, return the yarn with a "thank you, but I don't have the time". If you don't want to return it, then deal with the smell. I mean, geez, this post has been going on for days and days.
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across mean, but I have found some offensive remarks made regarding the problem with the yarn. Kindly return the yarn and let's move on.


I must apologise for being unable to answer posts in kind. It has not been an easy month on the home front. But everything has been handled with grace and ease; so to speak

By no means is your remark offensive. Thank you for your input. 
As to the final disposition of the Yarn; it was decided that I would keep the yarn. It is out in the Garage until spring hits. Going to put it all some make shift Noddys and then rinse each under the fountain once it is up and running again.

After which we are going to hang the yarn and let it air out until the smell is gone.

I decided not to return it (as it was an earnest gift from a very kind hearted person). I can not stand to see any harm come to another person. So with that said Problem solved.

I would like to thank each and every person who has contributed. As always we knitters and weavers are a good team.

Thank you again.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

doogie said:


> Marilyn803 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what all the controversy is about concerning the yarn. If you are upset with the smell, return the yarn with a "thank you, but I don't have the time". If you don't want to return it, then deal with the smell. I mean, geez, this post has been going on for days and days.
> ...


Nice wrap up! :thumbup:

Some of us get a little excited when dealing with smokers, but as you say this was well intended and the person aside from being a smoker is a kind person with feelings--sometimes we forget that.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL...I'm not sure this is any better (she's a nice person aside from being a smoker)? Like being a smoker is a black mark against her?


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Several years ago I bought a bag of lovely yarn & some very old needles on E-Bay. They reeked of cigarettes! Here's what I did...
I hung the skeins in pairs from hangers and put them and the old needles outside on my patio in the dead of winter! Everything had to stay out there for 3 months before the smell was gone. So...the weather may be your ally after all! Good luck!



doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I recently received smoke-saturated yarn, some in balls, some in skeins. I put the bags out in the garage for a couple of weeks until I could get to them, adding some dryer sheets to the bags. I then made the balls into skeins with a niddy noddy and put the yarn back in the bags. I filled large cottage cheese containers about 1/2 full with charcoal (real charcoal, not briquettes and I broke up the charcoal a little with a hammer), covered the containers with cheese cloth and let it all sit in the garage for another two weeks. By yesterday, it was fine, no residual smoke smell, so I twisted them into ? (can't remember the word) and they're ready to use.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Certain yarns [synthetic] make my nose itch and sneezy. I knit outdoors, weather permitting, or in a large open area. The mall, coffee shop, library or at meetings held in an auditorium. Seeing you are in a mild area of the country maybe you could knit outdoors. I keep such a project in a plastic bin in the trunk of my car. It never enters my house as it would permeate the whole place. It has to be daunting to have beautiful yarn at your disposal and not be able to use it. I know the feeling, as I don't buy certain yarns because of the effects it has on me, but sometimes I wish they could do something more with the natural fibers. The novelty yarns give definition to plain knitting. Good luck.


----------



## notjustadoll (Jul 17, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Someone a while back suggested for "de-scenting" yarn that you put it in a black trash bag with crumpled up newspaper for a couple of weeks.....


I was told ages ago that this also works for Tupperware/ plastic storage containers. A friend had 'inherited' a lot of brand new tupperware which had been stored in a camphorwood chest and smelt like moth-balls. A local Tupperware dealer told her to pack each container with crumpled newspaper, close it again, then leave it sit for a some time. Then wash with mild soapy water, rinse, air dry and repeat if necesary. Also works if your containers have absorbed the smell of garlic, curry, etc. Maybe it would be worth trying newspaper theory, but make sure your yarn is in a mesh bag to prevent transfer of newsprint ink.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes the ink on the newspaper will help to draw the smell of smoke


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If it's washable I'd wind it into loose hanks and tie it. Place the yarn in a pillow slip and put on a "wool" wash then hang out to dry.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I also use news print to take odors away. It worked on a musty nursery rhyme book. I placed a news paper page between each page and put all in a plastic bag and left in garage for months. It took that long to work. No newsprint ink transferred. Have used it also to take the stale smell out of a stored refrigerator. Worked well. Good luck. It should work with your yarn. Wash one skein in soap and sudsy ammonia to see if that works. I have been successful in removing smoke odor with that.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I know what you are going through!! I am very allergic to smoke. I cough non-stop & get hoarse. I can't stand the smell. In college I worked in a bar part-time & was always coughing, never knew the reason. I came home & hung my clean clothes outside my closet, never understanding that I was allergic to smoke. After I graduated & was engaged to a surgeon who smoked, I realized I only coughed around HIM; I figured it out. Told him unless he quit, I was allergic to him & his smoking. We broke up, luckily.
My friend, who smokes strong cigarettes, used to ask me for a ride. I had to spray my Ford with a lot of Fabreeze. If I went to her apartment once a year to join her for "take-out", her apartment smelled. (Her cockatille bird only lived 8 years instead of 20. I think she killed it from her cigarettes. She found it dead of a heart attack on the bottom of the cage.) Her windows have the black residue from her cigarettes, the carbon. She has to clean the blades on her fan every month.
After leaving her apartment I sprayed myself from head to toe with Fabreeze before I got into my Ford. When I got home, I had to strip into my "undies" just inside my front door;put all my clothes in a garbage bag & tie them tight. I'd leave it by the front door until I could go down to the laundry in my basement apartment. Then I had to take a hot shower & wash my hair 2-3 times even if it was 1am. Then I'd bring the garbage bag of clothes downstairs, including my old down jacket that I only wore when I saw her. (She is a good friend, so I had to endure this!) I'd throw all the clothes I had worn, including my down jacket & my acrylic hat & scarf, into the washer with TIDE for colors & fabric softner. I'd also use a BOUNCE dryer sheet in the dryer. My friend is 70 and she says she has tried everything to quit. Her husband was a chain smoker & he died of lung cancer. She insists it wasn't from smoking. She has had one stroke already. Now with the new Obamacare- if she has another stroke, they won't treat her (back pages of the new healthcare bill. The neurologists have infomed her.)
Lastly, her new bird, a cockatille, grabs a cigarette out of her pack & runs around her table with it. She taped him on her cellular phone & thinks it's funny. I wonder how long that bird will last.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

MIce & rats under the hood- They don't like chlorox. I used to wet small rags & put them under the hood. There are rotor suspension things on the right & left side near the windshield. These are round things with big "nuts'. You can put the small rags that smell of Chlorox on top of them. Rat& & mice don't like the smell. But I had to change the rags every other day. The smell weakens.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

fill it with moth balls for a week better that smell than smoke


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> One of the best kept secrets, at least by the chemical companies, is that 1/2 C. vinegar in your final rinse, I use those plastic balls, removes detergent scum that can cause your skin to itch, leaves your clothes clean and soft without any added scent. I use vinegar rinse (vinegar mixed with water) on my hair about once a month to remove all residue of gels, sprays, etc. that stick to your hair and give you that bad-hair-day look.


Ditto! I use white vinegar in the wash rinse and apple cider vinegar on my hair. I'm one of those blondes/freckles that has terribly sensitive skin. The white vinegar cuts the soap residue that used to make my washcloths and towels occasionally go "sour", too.
I also cut the laundry detergent in half and add a measure of ammonia; ammonia jump-starts the detergent and cuts the cost. This trick came from a Home Ec teacher -- remember those? pj


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Throw out the yarn or give it to another smoker. But I won't allow a smoker in my car because their clothes stink. I won't allow a smoker in my house either. I don't go to my friend's house becuase she smokes. A good friend recently had shouldrer sugery & is home now. I cna't visit her. I told her that if she wants to sit outside, I'll come.
My Ford still smells new & it's 6 monthold . Taht's becuae I don't allow a smoker inside. At Ford I tell them not to allow a smoker mechanic inside my Ford.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought some yarn from an on-line auction, and found that it also reeked of cigarette smoke. It was Winter--mild in the SF Bay Area as compared to places that have real winter, but it was at least rainy, foggy and a bit cold every day. I hung the skeins (6 of them @ 80 yards each of luxurious silk!) outside on my patio far away from my door and our patio tables. I kept checking weekly, and after about 3 months the smoke scent was completely gone! By that time it was Spring. I let it hang another 6 weeks in a dry part of the house (garage) and now it is ready to be knitted into a lovely shawl.....as soon as I finish 3 other projects! Good luck with your yarn!


doogie said:


> So recently a friend of mine ( * who smokes in their house * gave me a bag of really wonderful luxurious yarn. It is truly beautiful yarn. They want me to knit some stuff for them, however when I opened up the bag it smelled like an ash tray. ugh. Yuck yuck yuck yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Question is, what the heck to I do with this? I don't want the bag in my house and I DON't want to knit smoke filled yarn that smells like a big ash tray.
> 
> ...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I do not envy you! I hate smoking but let me tell you..my 89 year old mother still smokes a pack a day. Good thing she lives alone and when I visit her it is not pleasant only because of the smell of her smoking. What can one do? Nothing, take the yarn outside to air it and oops! the stuff froze!


 :lol: my mother quit when she was 88!
her house was always full of friends, if people disliked the smell they could stay away.
mind you, she still had an open fire so maybe all the smoke and smell went up the chimney!


----------

